# Chocolate Bayou "Lutes Marine tournament June 28th



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*June 28th, 2008*​
*5:30 am - 3:00 pm*​
*$30 Entry Fee*​
*Door prizes given out at weigh-in*​
**Portion of the entries goes to TPWD flounder restocking**program**​
​
*LUTES MARINE*​
_*on*_​_*Chocolate Bayou*_​​​​*CATAGORIES*


*3 lb. **Speckled Trout*
Determined by weight, may not to exceed 3
pounds per Lutes Marine scale.

Trout must exceed 15"
_We are doing this as we hope fishermen will _

_release the big spawning fish_


*Black Jack Speckled Trout*

Determined by Length, closest to 21" without going over
Trout must exceed 15"

_We are doing this as we hope fishermen will release the big spawning fish._


*Heaviest Flounder*

Determined by weight, Flounder must exceed 14"

_Additional weight of ½ pound will be added if the flounder if brought in alive, to be released back in the bayou_



*BOAT STRINGER*
*Bonus Pot - Only one Payout*
*Determined by weight, pooled from only your boat*

_Stringer must consist of 1 Redfish, 1 Speckled Trout, & 1 Flounder_

*You must have all 3 fish to qualify*

Redfish must be in the 20 -28" slot

This is may only consist of what your boat/ vessel catches, No pooling of fish from other boats



**Additional weight of ½ pound will be added if the flounder in both categories is brought in alive, to be released back in the bayou**.*



**No one fish may be used in more than one category*



*In case of a tie, the first fisherman to weigh in their catch will be deemed the winner.*



_The more people that fish in the tournament, the more places that will be paid out. One place for every 15 entry's to the tournament per division. Lutes Marine has the right to round up entries to add another payout._

*For direction and questions call*​
*L**UTES MARINE*​
​
*281 393 1021 *​

​


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*Rules and Regs........*

*Fishing Rules and Regulations*

1. Tournament begins Saturday June 28th at 5:30 am and ends at 3:00 pm

*Everyone must check in the morning of the tournament.*
*You must be in line, to weigh-in by 3pm sharp.*

2. All Texas Parks and Wildlife rules and laws will be enforced.
3. By entering in the tournament you are agreeing to the release form set fourth and cannot hold Lutes Marine liable for damages, injury or death.
4. This is an individual tournament
5. Everyone in your boat must be entered in the tournament.
6. All fish must be taken by Rod and Reel only!
7. Artificial and live bait allowed
8. Any fish that is deemed illegal will result in all the contestants' fish to be disqualified in all categories.

*THIS INCLUDES ALL MUTILATED AND ALTERED FISH.*
9. *Boundaries* include any location West of the Galveston I-45 Causeway and any body of water East of Christmas and Drum Bay, including Greens Cut, West Bay, Chocolate Bay / Bayou, Halls Bay/ Bayou, San Luis Pass, Cold Pass, Bastrop Bay/ Bayou. *Areas not within the fishing area are: East Galveston Bay or adjacent bodies of water, any Jetty Complex, any "Beach front", Surfside, Brazos River, Matagorda and its adjacent bodies of water.*
10. An adult must accompany any minor, under the age of sixteen, fishing in the tournament
11. You may not use the same fish in more than one category in the same tournament.

12. Each contestant may only enter a category one time, meaning you can only place once in a category, but can compete in more then one category.
13. You must decide which category you are in before approaching the weigh-in. 
14. No pooling fish
15. This is an amateur fishing tournament, Sorry "NO GUIDES" allowed.
16. In order to qualify for the additional weight, for the FLOUNDER, the fish must be *alive, and in GOOD condition.*

​*ALL DECISIONS BY WEIGH-MASTER ARE FINAL*​*For direction and questions call*​*L**UTES MARINE*​​*281 393 1021 *​​


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

FOR the morning crew


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

If you would like to recieve this flier or get chocolate fishing reports////

PLEASE PM me your email....thanks


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

This weekend is the tournament.....

Any 2coolers going to make it?


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I thought this weekend was Jonathan Shaddix tournament... We are participating in that one. Sorry.


----------



## kennyw (Jun 12, 2006)

Brian;
I'm planning on fishing it. I'll see ya sat.


----------

